
5 Things Security Can Learn from Operations' Transition into DevOps - tmclaugh
http://blog.threatstack.com/5-things-security-can-learn-from-operations-transition-into-devops
======
tmclaugh
I'm an infrastructure engineer that's now working in the security space. What
myself and others have found is security appears to be slightly behind ops in
terms of adapting to the changing world of software deliver. I've highlighted
a few key areas that I plan on expanding. Thoughts? Comments? Have I missed
the marks?

